# Jackson Martinez,gol alla Ibra



## robs91 (31 Gennaio 2015)

Bel gol di Jackson Martinez contro l'Academica

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## robs91 (31 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2015)

Bel gol.


----------



## juventino (31 Gennaio 2015)

Bel giocatore Martinez, peccato che vada già per i 29 anni.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2015)

gol stupendo!


----------



## de sica (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eh ma martinez è un pazzini qualunque... non posso dimenticare quando veniva schifato questa estate


----------



## robs91 (2 Marzo 2015)

Questa volta assist di tacco contro lo Sporting Lisbona


----------



## Biss (2 Marzo 2015)

Questo lo vedrei bene al Milan!


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2015)

Mi piace tanto come giocatore credo che in estate andrà via ma ha un costo altissimo imho impossibile per noi.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (2 Marzo 2015)

Chi vi ricorda?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Bel giocatore Martinez, peccato che vada già per i 29 anni.


È esploso tardi.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (2 Marzo 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Chi vi ricorda?



L'avevate già caricato pardon


----------

